# Importing a Dog



## Brisue39 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everybody,
This is probably not a new thread, so apologies for that.
Does anybody know if the custom offices that deal with the arrival of a pet dog (from England) are open 24 hours per day except weekends? We land at Vancouver at 18:25 on Monday March 4th, and I hopefully will be able to collect our dog that evening, I guess around 20:30 allowing a couple of hours for us to get through customs. Will that be possible ?
Thanks


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Bri/Sue,

When we landed at Vancouver and went thru Passport control, then on to immigration, our dogs were brought across to us, in the crates, then we got ourselves sorted with Immigration and there's a separate Animal Import desk just around the corner. 

They'll point you to it......our dogs were already there waiting in their crates with a porter looking after them.....it was all done very smoothly....

Checking them in at Gatwick wasn't so smooth and we only just managed it.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Brisue39 said:


> Hi everybody,
> This is probably not a new thread, so apologies for that.
> Does anybody know if the custom offices that deal with the arrival of a pet dog (from England) are open 24 hours per day except weekends? We land at Vancouver at 18:25 on Monday March 4th, and I hopefully will be able to collect our dog that evening, I guess around 20:30 allowing a couple of hours for us to get through customs. Will that be possible ?
> Thanks


I think customs will be open 24 hours, however, I believe your dog will have to be inspected by a veterinarian before he/she can be released to your care. I doubt if there will be a vet on duty 24 hours, so best to check with Van. airport or Canada Customs. Are you using a pet relo company? They should be able to help you with that.


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Scatterling said:


> I think customs will be open 24 hours, however, I believe your dog will have to be inspected by a veterinarian before he/she can be released to your care. I doubt if there will be a vet on duty 24 hours, so best to check with Van. airport or Canada Customs. Are you using a pet relo company? They should be able to help you with that.


No no, we did all the required paperwork back in UK.....basically you apply to DEFRA and they send out form which you complete and send back, they then send document to your UK vet, within a certain timeframe before your flight, dog gets required inoculations, ours already had the microchips too, then vet declares dog fit for travel....Canada classes the UK as rabies free, so you don't need a pet passport, however please note, although air regulations state its the end destination that governs requirement for pet passport, if you have connecting flight outside of UK and Canada, it is worthwhile getting pet passports, I know that connections with Amsterdam will result in Dutch handlers demanding passports and if the carrier demands itthen it doesn't matter what the regulations state.

DEFRA don't charge anything, think the dog passport and inoculation cost about 140 pounds per dog. Microchips we had done years ago. Our vet was issued the cert from defra 72 hours prior to flight and he sorted everything on the day including passports. We had a visit to vet prior to this for inoculation 2 weeks prior I think it was. Then on that final visit I believe there was one booster required, your vet will know the routine though.

Anyway the up shot is you take these documents to the animal import section at Vancouver airport and pay $39 per dog, they stamp up and give you import papers and receipt, job done.

It sounds like a lot but really most of the effort is in UK.

Oh I nearly forgot you need a dog travel crate...doggiesolutions.co.UK can provide them online, they gotta be airline approved and theirs are....it was 100 pounds for one for Labrador, cheaper if smaller dog etc...again they know the requirements.

Air transat have no limitations on size of dog or crate and can travel on the same flight in the hold. All the other carriers have limitations and also air transat are by far the cheapest flights for passengers!

Think cost per dog for flight was 250 dollars.

Hope I've been helpful.

Mark


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

markthevalla said:


> No no, we did all the required paperwork back in UK.....basically you apply to DEFRA and they send out form which you complete and send back, they then send document to your UK vet, within a certain timeframe before your flight, dog gets required inoculations, ours already had the microchips too, then vet declares dog fit for travel....Canada classes the UK as rabies free, so you don't need a pet passport, however please note, although air regulations state its the end destination that governs requirement for pet passport, if you have connecting flight outside of UK and Canada, it is worthwhile getting pet passports, I know that connections with Amsterdam will result in Dutch handlers demanding passports and if the carrier demands itthen it doesn't matter what the regulations state.
> 
> DEFRA don't charge anything, think the dog passport and inoculation cost about 140 pounds per dog. Microchips we had done years ago. Our vet was issued the cert from defra 72 hours prior to flight and he sorted everything on the day including passports. We had a visit to vet prior to this for inoculation 2 weeks prior I think it was. Then on that final visit I believe there was one booster required, your vet will know the routine though.
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry, I should have realized it is probably a lot simpler when you arrive from the UK. I was bringing my dog from Dubai. Your experience sounds a lot simpler than mine! My flight to Toronto was delayed and didn't arrive til about 2:30 a.m I think. The vet had gone home so my poor dog had to stay in his kennel until the decided to show up the following morning at about 6:30 and he couldn't be released until he had been inspected. 

Anyway - to the OP, I'm pretty sure customs will be open at that time but probably best to check with Canada Customs to make sure


----------

